
Ask HN: Has HN karma ever helped you? - casper345
Wondering from people&#x27;s experience because some of my friends actually got jobs for having a high StackOverflow reputation score. But HN is not as technical so wondering if people have stories of the karma coming in handy.<p>Or I am just looking to deep into it.
======
auslegung
It makes me feel better about myself.

